# Sliders for Bachmann locos



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello -

Been a member of MyLargeScale for years. Since selling Litchfield Station, I now have time to work on my Fn3 (1:20.3) layout (http://mrdccu.com/layouts/RMP.htm).


I'm using LGB brass track and NCE DCC.

I plan to do some hybrid drive work to make it all come together.


We run our club layout (http://pcmrc.org/garden.html) only three times a year: Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas, I find that a bit of abrasive cleaning of the LGB track makes it so that the LGB locos with sliders can take over and "polish" the track.


Since I'm working in 1:20.3, LGB locos are not going to be prevalent on my layout. This has me thinking about adding sliders to my Bachmann locos.

A web search turned up a Piko part (http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200841846) available at several places, but Wholesale Trains has a good photo! 


Do any of you folks have experience you'd like to share about these sliders, or any others?

All ideas are appreciated.

Bruce Petrarca


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm surprised that you'd need them! Bachmann has pick-ups going to all of it's drivers. There have been some that have added power pick-ups to the wheels of the tender but I have never heard of somebody adding sliders to a Bachmann engine! Quite the contrary, most people want to find an alternative to the sliders!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Bruce! Long time no talk! 

Not only do I agree with Steve's comment, but all the virtues touted (yes, appropriate word) for the "hybrid drive" should make it so there is no problem. 

The ability of the Lenz decoders to do the capacitive pickup is supposed to allow you to pick up signal from one rail only, and in large scale it's usually no problem to use a capacitor to keep the microprocessor alive if power is interrupted. 

By the way, will you be trying SUSI sound units? I did not think that Lenz made sound units. 

You don't hear people talking about Lenz very much now that the Ames' are no longer the sole distributors. 

There's many people using brass track outdoor with no problem. Since I guessing you are still in Arizona, rail oxidation stays pretty low in my experience. You will have more problems with dust I believe. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Bruce 

Glad to see you post on this forum. 

I once thought about adding sliders to several Bachmann locomotives that had poorer pickup but in retrospect that was a bandaid and not a real solution. 

Most of our locomotives now have some form of hybrid drive installed. 

Over the years I have somplified the installations quite a bit. 

I found that if you do not have sound that most of the locomotives can use a Power 3 module with great results. 

Sound modules need more voltage so to solve this I use a battery pack of 12 cells (AAA) and a simple resistor to charge the pack while power pickup is available. 

The +- for the pack feeds both the decoder and the sound module. Works great. 

On two of my locomotives I use a manual switch to turn on the pack, the rest use a relay activated by the third connector on the decoder. 

For the Phoenix modules I power the most desired sounds by triggers activated by the Hybrid drive decoder. 

Hope that helps. 

Stan


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Another option would be go with Zimo decoders. The Zimo large scale decoders including sound modules have built in capacitors for dead spots. 

My zimo power/sound Climax and shay ran flawless on LGB brass track. The Zimo slow speed control is best in my opionion. 

Alan


----------



## MrDCC (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, folks for your inputs. 

However, you missed my major reason. I want the CLEANING effect of the steel slider moving over the brass rail. 

Yes, dust is more of an issue here in AZ than oxidation. However, we do get SOME rain! VBG. 

My Shay has the Bachmann Tsunami in it. 

The other locos have or will have QSI decoders until SoundTraxx gets off the dime and has their high power Tsunamis out. 

This still begs my basic question. *Does anybody have experience installing these or any other sliders? * 

Good to hear from a few old friends here. 

Bruce


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't Bruce, and I don't remember people adding them. 

The problem will be having a housing that allows the skate to slide up and down, control/constrain the spring, and also provide high current electrical contact. 

I don't remember this being a separate part, but you might investigate USAT motor blocks for this, perhaps you can get the truck "casting", and carve out two "holders". 

Also, perhaps the MTH locos have this as a component? I think you can view exploded diagrams on line. 

Just some suggestions. 

Regards, Greg 


p.s. you might watch this thread also: *http://www.mylargescale....trong>*


----------

